
Ask HN: Website of “best” digital security practices for less-knowledgeable? - sigwinch28
Some members of my family are less technologically-aware than I am and they often ask me about how they can keep safe from scammers on the internet, by text message, via instant messaging, and so on.<p>Some of them also overreact, for example a member of my family tries to run two different Antivirus software suites on their Windows 10 computer for &quot;better protection&quot;.<p>In addition, I often see police forces in my country spouting either entirely incorrect or dangerously misleading advice about how to stay safe online.<p>Is there a no-nonsense website out there that I can link them to which basically tells them what they should&#x2F;should not do in each situation, on one easy-to-read page?<p>Also, I&#x27;m very interested in educating my family and friends about the risks &quot;offline&quot;, too, such as clicking on links in fake text messages, or giving out personal banking information when they are the ones who have been called.<p>I also don&#x27;t want it to be an antivirus marketing page, like a scare piece followed by a link to a free 30 day trial of some Windows antivirus bloatware.<p>Any advice?
======
rshnotsecure
Even within the security community there is vicious, and at times quite
personal, disagreement.

We are about 5-7 years away from there simply being a "site" with all around
good advice most agree on.

Here's one problem. Let's say I recommend company XYZ, along with many other
ppl. The thing that would then most likely happen is company XYZ gets bought
out by private equity and used as an FDCS (foreign data collection scheme) by
some nation state.

Until hard norms are in place, very tough to win.

------
dontbenebby
[https://ssd.eff.org](https://ssd.eff.org) is a good start, with guides on
things like passwords, 2fa, and signal

------
ssdffsfsfs
I discovered this on HN, I think:

[https://github.com/hongkonggong/tldr-digital-
security/blob/m...](https://github.com/hongkonggong/tldr-digital-
security/blob/master/README.md)

